# New Bravus D12 Subwoofer



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone heard the Bravus D12 from Aperion? It looks great and is tiny, packing the twin 12" drivers into one cabinet. Probably won't go as low as say...one of the SVS PC-Plus subwoofers. I'm just curious to see if there are any pro reviews out there.


----------

